# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studio di settore per srl nata da trasformazione

## ivanajol

Buongiorno a tutti.
Sempre in tema di societa' con periodi particolari: 
societa' snc in vita fino al 28/12/06 poi viene trasformata in srl dal 29/12/06 e il suo primo esercizio si chiude al 31/12/06. 
Parlando di studi di settore: 
La snc fa il suo regolare studio di settore per 362 gg ed il risultato (per fortuna) risulta essere congruo e coerente,  e non indica alcun codice 1/2/3/4 nella prima pagina (la casella nuova di quest'anno).    
LA SRL: deve fare comunque gli studi di settore, perchè trattasi di uguale attivita' svolta a seguito di trasformazione da snc; va indicato il codice 2 (confermatemi se vi quadra la situazione) e indica come mesi di attivita' 1 (per forza di cose perchè periodo inferiore non lo accetta, anche se in realtà non ha alcun mese di attivita').
Avendo acquisito tutti i beni strumentali della snc ha un valore di BS molto elevato (ma comunque sia con e sia senza il risultato dello studio non cambia). Chiaramente il risultato (non avendo effettuato alcuna operazione attiva nel 2006) è ampiamente non congruo e non coerente...
Faccio una annotazione telematica dove spiego la situazione ma non devo far adeguare, vero???  Quindi il programma fa il calcolo anche dell'Ine , autonomamente, intendo dire senza alcun intervento nostro fisico.
Mi confermate tutto? 
Grazie ancora  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sempre in tema di societa' con periodi particolari:
> societa' snc in vita fino al 28/12/06 poi viene trasformata in srl dal 29/12/06 e il suo primo esercizio si chiude al 31/12/06.
> Parlando di studi di settore:
> La snc fa il suo regolare studio di settore per 362 gg ed il risultato (per fortuna) risulta essere congruo e coerente,  e non indica alcun codice 1/2/3/4 nella prima pagina (la casella nuova di quest'anno).
> LA SRL: deve fare comunque gli studi di settore, perchè trattasi di uguale attivita' svolta a seguito di trasformazione da snc; va indicato il codice 2 (confermatemi se vi quadra la situazione) e indica come mesi di attivita' 1 (per forza di cose perchè periodo inferiore non lo accetta, anche se in realtà non ha alcun mese di attivita').
> Avendo acquisito tutti i beni strumentali della snc ha un valore di BS molto elevato (ma comunque sia con e sia senza il risultato dello studio non cambia). Chiaramente il risultato (non avendo effettuato alcuna operazione attiva nel 2006) è ampiamente non congruo e non coerente...
> Faccio una annotazione telematica dove spiego la situazione ma non devo far adeguare, vero???  Quindi il programma fa il calcolo anche dell'Ine , autonomamente, intendo dire senza alcun intervento nostro fisico.
> Mi confermate tutto?
> Grazie ancora

  Pur prendendo atto che la trasformazione non è motivo di esclusione dagli studi di settore, nel tuo caso particolare e considerata la durata di 3 giorni (gli altri 362 li dichiara la snc) io confermerei la causale di esclusione con mesi di attività zero.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

E quindi in pratica non faresti gli studi di settore per la srl?

----------


## Speedy

> E quindi in pratica non faresti gli studi di settore per la srl?

  Esatto, non li farei.

----------

